# Tiny black clams



## JustJoel (Apr 11, 2018)

This is about the clams, not the soup, so I guess I’ve got the right forum.

In Japan, miso soup is sometimes served with tiny black clams. It’s usually made with aka (red) miso, and is usually served in sushi bars at the end of a meal. 

I can’t find any pictures on Google, or any information on this teeny little clams.

Any clues? Anyone?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2018)

Cockles are very tiny clams. I'm sure there are many sub-species.

https://www.google.com/search?q=black+cockles&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=EOT4laVCDWRBVM%253A%252CkYLyopGDEBDjsM%252C_&usg=__pqbY9y_7c2sSlqGeK1mVpM6JhiY%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBnsbLgrLaAhXDh1QKHWBcCdgQ9QEIKzAB#imgrc=EOT4laVCDWRBVM:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2018)

Try looking for Shijimi clams.

I've read that the miso soup with black clams is a classic Japanese hangover cure.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks to Aunt Bea!  try the following links JustJ

available on Amazon

there yuh go

and lottsa pics


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try looking for Shijimi clams.
> 
> I've read that the miso soup with black clams is a classic Japanese hangover cure.


I’d never heard that, although I’ve heard miso soup (the stronger aka miso), can be beneficial after a night of over imbibing. Japanese businessmen, after work, will generally grab a snack, like yakitori, do their serious drinking at a club, and at the end of night its gyoza and ramen with plenty of garlic, or sushi, followed by the soothing soup.


----------

